# My Oberon Collection



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's my Oberon collection-my Roof of Heaven Kindle cover in purple, my Forest journal in green and my new Celtic Oak card holder in fern. Love the card holder although I guess it will take awhile before it wants to close all the way.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

So beautiful! I wanna get a journal. How's the template?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Those colors are beautiful, so rich and deep!

I've been so tempted to get a card holder to match my K2 cover. One thing that was holding me back is that I know I'd want a teensy matching BB too, which is just silly (how impractical would THAT be, fumbling through two layers to get out business cards!), but I really like things to match and the asymmetry of having a red dragon K2 cover encased in its beautiful dragon-fabric BB and then a red dragon card case _BB-less_ would bug me.  Weird, I know.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

very pretty!

Is the journal the small one? Asking because I'm planning on getting one and judging size options.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful items, NYC.  I have the cardholder in green hokaisu (?) wave and love it.  One of these days I'm going to buy a journal.  I'm fixed right now on the navy H. Wave.  It covers more of the front than the kindle case does.

I keep my metrocard on top several cards on one side.  For years, I'd kept it in a holder from one of the museums.  Will see how this works out.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Those colors are beautiful, so rich and deep!
> 
> I've been so tempted to get a card holder to match my K2 cover. One thing that was holding me back is that I know I'd want a teensy matching BB too, which is just silly (how impractical would THAT be, fumbling through two layers to get out business cards!), but I really like things to match and the asymmetry of having a red dragon K2 cover encased in its beautiful dragon-fabric BB and then a red dragon card case _BB-less_ would bug me.  Weird, I know.


Just throw the card case in your BB travel or kindle bag or whatever other bag you use, or in jacket pocket. It's small and sturdy . . . doesn't need protection.

I don't keep business cards in mine. I have cards for museum and store memberships, health insurance, metrocard, etc. in it. I thought I might need two card holders, but one is fine for now. I use a small taxi wallet and all those cards don't fit into it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Just throw the card case in your BB travel or kindle bag or whatever other bag you use, or in jacket pocket. It's small and sturdy . . . doesn't need protection.


You know, it probably _would_ fit into the BB Kindle bag right along with the K2. Such an enabler you are. 

(It wasn't about protecting it; it was about my admittedly peculiar idea of not wanting one Oberon clothed in a BB and the other not.)

And keeping all the membership cards and such in one of those is a great idea; right now they clutter up my wallet too much. So if those don't all fit into one side of the case, with business cards on the other, I might have to get a second one....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Your collection is beautiful. What size journal is that one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The journal is the small one. Fits in my purse and is just perfect! To those who have a card holder, is it meant to actually close? Mine wouldn't even bend at first-it was flat when I received it but after a night under something heavy it now bends but won't close all the way. Is it supposed to? Just wondering.

I keep my MetroCard and bank card on one side and some business cards (not my own) on the other. I love it!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You know, it probably _would_ fit into the BB Kindle bag right along with the K2. Such an enabler you are.
> 
> (It wasn't about protecting it; it was about my admittedly peculiar idea of not wanting one Oberon clothed in a BB and the other not.)
> 
> And keeping all the membership cards and such in one of those is a great idea; right now they clutter up my wallet too much. So if those don't all fit into one side of the case, with business cards on the other, I might have to get a second one....


Good idea -- having two card cases if one doesn't hold them all. I have put my card case and taxi wallet into the front zipper section of the BB travel bag while the kindle was in the main section.

I haven't quite worked out how I'm going to use this bag yet, since I usually have to carry more than what it holds. Yesterday I used it for my small things but also had a tote holding my kindle in the BB kindle bag. I knew I'd be going food shopping after the Ballet, so I needed the big bag to hold the two food shopping bags I use.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thanks everyone! The journal is the small one. Fits in my purse and is just perfect! To those who have a card holder, is it meant to actually close? Mine wouldn't even bend at first-it was flat when I received it but after a night under something heavy it now bends but won't close all the way. Is it supposed to? Just wondering.
> 
> I keep my MetroCard and bank card on one side and some business cards (not my own) on the other. I love it!


My card case folds over. Maybe you have more cards in yours than I do. We had the same idea about the metrocard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> My card case folds over. Maybe you have more cards in yours than I do. We had the same idea about the metrocard.


No not really. bank card and metrocard on one side, 3 business cards on the other. It bends over now but doesn't lie flat. Not a big deal though!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you easily see the lines on the template through the journal papers? I'd like to buy a journal, but I was worried about line template.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I have no problem seeing the template.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Can you easily see the lines on the template through the journal papers? I'd like to buy a journal, but I was worried about line template.


This is a very good question, I forgot I was wondering that also.

Edit: Sorry just noticed you already answered that question right before I posted.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I have no problem seeing the template.


Thanks. I might get one then.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't quite worked out how I'm going to use this bag yet, since I usually have to carry more than what it holds.


That's what stopped me from getting the travel bag; it just wouldn't work for me on most days. I have the regular Kindle bag, the with-cover one, and then drop that into whatever purse I'm carrying that day. My choice of purses is now dictated in part by whether the K will fit.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

All are beautiful. When you decided to buy the Oberon cover you fell hard. lol I've wanted the card holder, but it doesn't seem like it holds that many. How many would it hold? I wanted it for business cards and I have to carry quite a few when I'm traveling.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful collection!!

I hope to add an organizer and a purse to my K2 cover!!  Maybe a card holder too?!  Sigh .....

I LOVE Oberon's stuff!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have admired the beauty of the Oberon line since I first discovered them here on KB.

I have a K2 and decided that I really liked the hinge on the Amazon cover. And then Medge came out with the Go that also had the hinge and I thought that I would settle for that. And I DO like it. And I DO still like the hinge.
But I really wanted anything from Oberon. Told myself not to. The saddle Tree of Life was too fancy and would attrack potential pilferage. But I really like it. And love any of the Celtic-style designs especially in the Wine. 
I recently had the lucky opportunity to purchase a Navy Hokusai Wave, slightly used. It allowed me to rationalize the purchase (not full retail) and to help the seller find a good home for a no-longer needed item. And while I am still a little leery about not having the hinge, I find the corners to be working out just fine.
And I have an Oberon. In a color/pattern that does not draw undue attention.
_*But I have an Oberon.*_
Now I am hooked.
So I can openly say.....I love your collection.
And it "enables" me to think about how nice a matching Navy Hokusai Wave card case would look. And maybe a journal would be nice.

Just sayin......


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I bought the card case for my hubby and yeah it came flat, I think it just takes some squishing in the pocket to get used to staying closed LOL


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am also addicted to Oberon....lol! I have a World Tree in green K1 cover, ROH in purple K2 cover, River Garden in red K2 cover, Wolf in wine large journal, Sky Dragon in red portfolio, Sky Dragon in red check book cover, Hummingbird in red card holder and a Dragonfly necklace. That's all. For the moment. Got to have a DX cover soon!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I am also addicted to Oberon....lol! I have a World Tree in green K1 cover, ROH in purple K2 cover, River Garden in red K2 cover, Wolf in wine large journal, Sky Dragon in red portfolio, Sky Dragon in red check book cover, Hummingbird in red card holder and a Dragonfly necklace. That's all. For the moment. Got to have a DX cover soon!


  Wow!! I'm envious!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Great collection!  But I think you should keep adding for collections sake!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great collection!  Looks great


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice pics. I have the K1 purple ROH (with corners) & a purple Iris card case. I'm using the card case for not for business cards but for id cards (DL, health insurance) & 2 credit cards. It doesn't stay closed yet either, but I'm hoping with time and loving use it will.

I have decided to try to sell my ROH because it's a bit too bulky for my tastes but it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have admired the beauty of the Oberon line since I first discovered them here on KB.
> 
> I have a K2 and decided that I really liked the hinge on the Amazon cover. And then Medge came out with the Go that also had the hinge and I thought that I would settle for that. And I DO like it. And I DO still like the hinge.
> But I really wanted anything from Oberon. Told myself not to. The saddle Tree of Life was too fancy and would attrack potential pilferage. But I really like it. And love any of the Celtic-style designs especially in the Wine.
> ...


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

So, am I the only one here who loves the Oberon hair clips? I am even growing my hair with the express intention of buying the dragon one. I have bought myself the crane already and I can wear that one but for the dragon I need enough hair to twist up into a knot...

patrisha


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I did not even know they made hair clips. I've been so obsessed with K2 covers and journals, I've never looked at anything else. *runs off to go look*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice collections.  I have 2 K1 covers (Tree of Life in Saddle, Three Graces in Wine), 6 charms (2 butterfly, sleeping cat, tree of life, wild horses, dragonfly), and one Hummingbird card holder in Navy.  My birthday is soon, I hope I get some spending cash to purchase some of the clips.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thanks everyone! The journal is the small one. Fits in my purse and is just perfect! To those who have a card holder, is it meant to actually close? Mine wouldn't even bend at first-it was flat when I received it but after a night under something heavy it now bends but won't close all the way. Is it supposed to? Just wondering.
> 
> I keep my MetroCard and bank card on one side and some business cards (not my own) on the other. I love it!


I gave one of the card holders to my husband for our anniversary. It took awhile for it to soften up, but now it folds nice and flat. I suggest that you keep putting it under something heavy and just pinch the spine with your fingers.

Your collection is beautiful.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> So, am I the only one here who loves the Oberon hair clips? I am even growing my hair with the express intention of buying the dragon one. I have bought myself the crane already and I can wear that one but for the dragon I need enough hair to twist up into a knot...
> 
> patrisha


I like the art nouveau weave barrette. My hair is long, but I'm not sure that I would use it. If it's big enough I could twist my hair up in the back and hold it up with it. Used to do that, but I usually wear my hair in pony tail or loose now.
Marti


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> So, am I the only one here who loves the Oberon hair clips? I am even growing my hair with the express intention of buying the dragon one. I have bought myself the crane already and I can wear that one but for the dragon I need enough hair to twist up into a knot...
> 
> patrisha


I really like the designs, but I wish they made them in something besides pewter! I have an old one from the sixties that is braided leather with a wooden pin to hold it, and I would love to see Oberon do something like that, since they already have good leather designs and colors.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought one of my closest friends two Oberon hairclips for last Christmas, and she really likes them.  If my hair were long again, I would get some for myself.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was looking at the clips when my hair was really long (a week ago), but now that I've cut it much shorter, I'm glad I didn't give in and buy one.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Love seeing the fern next to the green.  That's the best comparison of the two colors I've seen.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

~DROOL~  Gorgeous!!!

What is a BB?


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

BB is Borsa Bella Bags. The are great and they have great travel bags and hobo bags etc. Check them out! Have a great day!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this thread. Saturday at noon USPS brought me my latest Oberon order: a small purple hummingbirds journal and a green river garden checkbook cover. I already have a large Oberon journal, but it's too heavy to carry around and I have a 4-day convention next month and wanted something very nice to write in.

My Oberon pics taken with flash are coming out lighter than the real thing. The purple is very dark but more of a dark plum. It looked blue when I first saw the image on my camera after I took it. Once on my computer, it looked violet.









Detail:









The detail photo is greatly magnified and larger than the entire journal.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Green River Garden checkbook with the journal:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Another photo of detail on the journal:


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love that journal Mlewis! Beautiful!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I love that journal Mlewis! Beautiful!


Thanks. This has given me a whole new love for hummingbirds, particularly Oberon's design of them.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks really nice.  On my monitor that blue looks a little like a light purple.  How does the real color look?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Looks really nice. On my monitor that blue looks a little like a light purple. How does the real color look?


It's not light at all. They call it purple, and it's actually a very dark plum purple. The flash changed the color. On the camera screen, when I looked at what I took photos of, it looks blue.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

That green checkbook and the purple journal ARE beautiful!  If the hummingbirds are a darker purple that shows in the pix, then I will be saving up money for this!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ricky said:


> That green checkbook and the purple journal ARE beautiful! If the hummingbirds are a darker purple that shows in the pix, then I will be saving up money for this!


Yes, the purple is darker and keep in mind that the background behind the birds is black as are all Oberons behind the detailed designs. Nice thing about the journals, checkbook covers and card holders is that the color choices are numerous. They don't sell the kindle hummingbirds covers in purple.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It's not light at all. They call it purple, and it's actually a very dark plum purple. The flash changed the color. On the camera screen, when I looked at what I took photos of, it looks blue.


Ok. I have a large journal, small journal, card holder, and a small organizer, all in purple and like you said it's a much darker color than the picture shows. I thought maybe it was a new color.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Your purple Hummingbird journal is beautiful. It almost looks like a touch of silver somewhere with the black background. Love it!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

These are beautiful!!  Maybe I should get something else first and let my K2 cover be a gift towards the end of the year?........


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> These are beautiful!! Maybe I should get something else first and let my K2 cover be a gift towards the end of the year?........


I want the blue peacock journal SO much, but I look at my k2 cover for several hours each day and it is always out either on my nightstand,coffee table, in my purse etc. So I am glad I got that purchased first because I get to see it so often and I will get my next "oberon craving" filled soon. Just my reasoning


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Any reasoning will do for me...


----------

